# New macro/micro discord!



## Bluefiremark II (Feb 3, 2020)

Hey! I made a new micro/macro server on discord! It's got roleplay, chat, bots, art, gaming, react roles, private rooms, verification, sfw and nsfw, and more. It is fairly new but there's already thirteen people! So come on in and join to help increase that number!!!
Welcome, to the size-i-verse!
Link: Join the size-i-verse. Discord Server!


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Feb 4, 2020)

You're also welcome to ask questions about it if you need.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Feb 4, 2020)

And you don't *have* to like macro micro. It isn't a requirement on joining, but of course there will be some, you just don't have to participate if you don't want to~ you can still hang out and make some friends!


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Feb 16, 2020)

Bump!!!


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Feb 18, 2020)

Bump numero dos


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Feb 23, 2020)

Still accepting members~


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Mar 2, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Mar 23, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Apr 1, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Leah Nekonohige (Apr 1, 2020)

Hi, um...
What is micro/macro? Size of the characters?


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Apr 1, 2020)

Yup. Micro is tiny characters, macro is giants. Normals can be there too but just be aware that lotsa people there would be into giants, tiny, shrinking, growing, etc.


----------



## Leah Nekonohige (Apr 1, 2020)

Oof, I think I'll pass... Personally don't really like that idea...
I'm not saying that is bad, please don't get me wrong.

GL with your server though =^v^=


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Apr 1, 2020)

Np~ i know it's not for everyone so is fine ^^


----------



## realyoshi2006 (Feb 4, 2021)

hello! im intrested in joining but the discord invite is invalid. could i get a working one?


----------



## Universe (Feb 4, 2021)

Same here


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Feb 4, 2021)

Join the size-i-verse. Discord Server!
					

Check out the size-i-verse. community on Discord - hang out with 421 other members and enjoy free voice and text chat.




					discord.gg
				



There you guys go!


----------



## Universe (Feb 4, 2021)

Bluefiremark II said:


> Join the size-i-verse. Discord Server!
> 
> 
> Check out the size-i-verse. community on Discord - hang out with 421 other members and enjoy free voice and text chat.
> ...


Thanks


----------

